# Exhaust System



## HojoMaxima (Nov 11, 2004)

Does anyone know a good brand of exhaust system for a 1996 Maxima? Stock or Aftermarket


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

check www.warpspeedperformance.com

or www.cattman.com


----------

